# make buildworld vs make install (ports)



## klabacita (Feb 10, 2010)

I had been having issues running make buildworld, I had change my src.conf, removing entry's until find the right one for me.

  I have receive different errors at compile time, gcc, segment fault, etc, different errors.

  I have delete my src.conf and use all the settings as default but same issue, cannot finish make buildworld.

  Reading about, it say that if the error is not reproducible could be a HW issue.

   My error is not reproducible.

   Now my big doubt is...

   Ok maybe I have some HW issues, but why I can install ports without any issue, what is the difference between a make buildworld vs make install clean?

   We are using the same compiler, flags, etc.

   Why I don't have problems building ports and some of them are big.

   Is all my doubt, I appreciated any info about.

   FreeBSD 7.2-p6.

   P.S. I can build my kernel without any issue, custom kernel.


----------



## tangram (Feb 10, 2010)

Post your errors please.

Update your source code (make sure you're using the right tag), remove old work objects, remove customizations from /etc/src.conf and /etc/make.conf, try to disable ccache if using it and re-issue [cmd=]make buildworld[/cmd].


```
# csup -L 2 -h cvsup2.uk.freebsd.org /usr/share/examples/cvsup/standard-supfile
# cd /usr/obj
# chflags -R noschg *
# rm -rf *
# cd /usr/src
# make buildworld
```


----------



## klabacita (Feb 21, 2010)

Hi tangram.

 I have finally detect that the issue was my computer, because as soon as I took another one, my build world stuff finish without any issue.

 I have run buildworld && kernel without problems.

 Thanks again!!!


----------

